# Search Engine



## wvgirl14 (May 18, 2009)

This is a pretty cool search engine. It has an engineering feature.

http://www.wolframalpha.com/


----------



## C-Dog (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, it is up and running. Last time I checked it had coming soon.


----------



## C-Dog (Jun 10, 2009)

C-Dog said:


> Yeah, it is up and running. Last time I checked it had coming soon.


Ok, I take that back. According to them, I am behind the times (well at least my company is)



> Sorry... Wolfram|Alpha requires a more up-to-date web browser...You can use Internet Explorer 7+, Firefox 3+, Safari 3+, Opera 9+, etc.


I guess IE v6.0 doesn't cut it. Chuck this one up with the inability to access any flach page. GRRRRRR!


----------

